# How many thermometers have you broke??



## Fish Friend

Cmon, 
Admit it! Over the years we have surely ALL broke one or two thermometers seen as they are so fragile! :mrgreen: 
Ill start. :-| 
i just broke my 6th fish thermometer yesterday  ...half of them i dropped on the floor...geese, I hope they dont still use mercury otherwise ill be as mad as a hatter  (we learnt all this in science yesterday )
Tell us all how many you have broke!!!


----------



## wildtiger

I've not personally broke any, but my pikes have broke 3 in the past. 

Grrr, after re-reading that, I've not ever broke any themometers nor have my fish broke any.

I was refering to heaters in my original post.


----------



## Georgia Peach

Ive had three break - two by me and one by an oscar - thats why I buy those stick on kind - they may not be quite as accuarate - but they last longer at my house! LOL


----------



## Damon

None broken here.......


----------



## fishfreaks

We've never had any break either.


----------



## Osiris

funny ou bring this up i just broke my first one last night, i was going a little too happy with my cleaning magnet on the glass


----------



## Cichlid Man

Forget about thermometers, I've broken 8 heaters.


----------



## Fish Friend

lol clumsy people
sorry i know i cant say anything


----------



## fishfreaks

Cichlid Man said:


> Forget about thermometers, I've broken 8 heaters.


Wow CM, how did you manage that?


----------



## fishboy

I've never broken any, but i broke a heater(or at least damaged it somehow) and a filter


----------



## fishboy

oops! I voted in 1-2, i meant to vote 0!


----------



## Cichlid Man

My pacu broke one, my red tailed cat broke the other, one cracked for no reason, the others just cracked over time from over use. (I've had them donkeys years).


----------



## DUSTIN323

No thermometers but one or two heaters when I was younger because I didn't let them sit 15mins before I plugged them in.


----------



## Lexus

One at work, I smushed it against the tank


----------



## TheOldSalt

I've broken a few thermometers, and probably close to 30 heaters.


----------



## fishfreaks

Is the stuff inside the thermometers dangerous for the tank? I would think so.


----------



## shev

I've broken 0 thermometers but a crapload of heaters. mostly burned them out.


----------



## fish_doc

I broke a few when I was a kid. 
As far as ones for the aquarium I havent broke any. I use the liquid crystal ones.


----------



## Fish Friend

how do they break anyway??? go on overdrive lol


----------



## predator

fishfreaks said:


> Is the stuff inside the thermometers dangerous for the tank? I would think so.


im pretty sure its acohol... and is it harmful? in a .0002 gallon... sure... in a 10 gallon i dont think half a drop is gonna really do anything... and in a 55... i doubt CSI could find traces of it...


----------



## mlefev

It's not THAT dangerous, but putting any weird chemical into your water can cause problems. At least they're not mercury. 

I've never broken any  I use the sticky ones.


----------



## Fish Friend

can anyone answer my guestion lol seeing as this is my thread  lol


----------



## fishfreaks

Fish Friend said:


> how do they break anyway??? go on overdrive lol


Well I guess maybe the fish! Or by smacking it up against something? I'm not really sure, never have broken any!


----------



## Fish Friend

lol okay, has anyone actually experienced it??


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Like othger 12, I broke none, honestly


----------



## Niki2105

I haven't broke one yet but i can see my day coming.


----------



## FortWayneFish

wow I must be wierd because I have broken about 30 of the glass floating thermometers in my tanks over the years. Usually by dropping them in fish tanks and having them HIT bottom of the tank. A few by falling decorations, a couple by getting MAD and tossing them against the wall and a few the fish have broken by playing with them....

So Count me in as a YEs I have broken a few............


----------



## Fishfirst

I've broken 2... and just for the record, alcohol is not "bad" for a fish tank in tiny doses. Infact some hobbiests use a small dosage for nitrate control in saltwater.


----------



## MarineFish

i ahve broken at least 15


----------



## samyboy

0 but ive only kept fish in a tank for 3 weeks now so theres plenty of time to break one yet


----------



## RockabillyChick

0 my thermometer stays in my tank, doesn't get dropped, and my fish are too small to hurt it.


----------



## Ringo

aint broke one yet, i am cheap only have the stick on type. atleast they dont break. and there somewhat acurate


----------



## emc7

I took the "outside" probe of the indoor/outdoor thermometer and started sticking it in fish tanks and buckets for a quick check. Most of my stick-ons have died of old age.


----------



## fish_doc

I had one "Break" last night. So to speak.

It was one of the adhesive ones. It fell off the tank and lost its sticky. 
NO ONE PANIC though I have extras.


----------



## Pac-Man

0, and its not like I handle them like gold bricks either.


----------



## RockabillyChick

i just don't handle mine at all. mine is the tube one with the suction cup and i stuck it to my tank when i set it up and haven't touched it since.


----------



## James

I broke 2.
I currently have no tank at the moment. 
I am getting a new set up this upcoming Friday.
Lets see if I make it 3 soon haha.


----------



## Ringo

i just broke one this morning, it still works though!!!! i broke a glass one, no more stickies for me.


----------



## Guest

I broke 1 fish thermometer, I was opening the package it was in and it slipped out before I could grab it then it hit my desk and the glass broke on the top then it bounced up and hit the chair and more of the glass broke then it hit the floor and the rest of the glass broke. LOL


----------



## mrmoby

Every glass one I have put in the tank has been broken by the inhabitants. I hate the stick on ones.


----------



## Lydia

I've never broken one, but I just switched to glass ones about 4 months ago. For the years before that I used the stick-on ones, but they don't seem quite so accurate. Like right now the glass one says 79 (like always) and the stick-on says something like 78. I also like how the glass are easier to read.


----------



## Fish Friend

Hey not beeen on here for ages, cant believe this thread is still going!


----------

